# Question about stitch on scarf



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I hope every had a wonderful day. Does anyone know if this scarf is knit or crochet and what stitch is it? Thanks for any and all help.
Teannia


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure, but it looks a lot like a knit 1 purl 1 rib with super chunky yarn. I love the way it looks so will be watching to see what you figure out.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Teannia-look up Mistake Rib Stitch-it should be it-K1P1 won't give you that raised ridge. Merry HO HO


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

It looks like crochet: half Double crochet stitch worked in back loop to create the rib and worked from the long edge.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Could it be brioche stitch?


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

It looks like broken rib or mistake rib done in chunky wool.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for replying so quickly. When I make the scarf will be sure to send a pic. Looks more like k2 p2 when I started looking.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Looked up the mistake rib and loved it! I think I can do that. LOL just returning to knitting.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks...don't think I've ever seen the brioche stitch...now I have to see what that looks like. Sounds pretty.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm going with the mistake rib. Sure I can manage that. You ladies are just wonderful and so knowledgeable, I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

looks like knitting..cute scarf...need the directions ....


----------



## gabio (Sep 9, 2011)

cAST ON AN ODD NUMBERR OF STITCHES.

bEGIN EVERY ROW WITH k2, WORK A K2 P2 RIB 
YOU WILL END UP WITH ONE STICHE AT THE END OF THE ROW. jUST WORK IT IN PATTERN

bEGIN NEXT ROW WITH k2 IT WILL STAGGER THE RRIB.

wHAT YOU HAVE IS A K1 P1 RIB WITH ONE MOSS STITCH BETWEEN EACH ELEMENT.

oNE OF THE EASIEST SCARF PATTERNS, BUT KNITS UP VERY THICK FOR WARMTH

hOPE THAT THIS HELPS


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

not getting the directions...thanks though, guess it is too early in the am to absorb them.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it! Will definitely try this one... thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

It looks like this to me: Lion Brand Brisbane scarf. http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90619C.html?iP=1


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's instructions for a blanket. I used these and made a scarf, instead.

http://www.purlbee.com/forever-baby-blanket/

Elle


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I think I have the pattern for that. It is knit in a soft bulky yarn with #10.5-13 needle in a Seeded Rib Pattern.

Cast on 35.
Row 1: *k3, p1, k3, repeat from*
Row 2: k1, p1, k3, repeat from *, end p1, k1
Repeat rows 1 and 2.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks like a brioche stitch in knitting to me. A wonderfully stretchy soft stitch.


----------



## Grannybean (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm new here and love reading all the great info you Ladies post.
This Scarf looks very much like the Cowl I knitted for my sister for Christmas. It is called "Fear of Commitment Cowl" worked in Seeded Rib Pattern. Pattern by cocoknits.com I love the way it turned out and it was so easy to make.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

It is the Broken rib or also called Raised Rib stitch.
Done with a multiple of 4 plus 1.
K 3 P 1, end K 1
Do this on every row. One of my favorite stitches for caps and scarves and fits everyone. Works on straight needles but would require some ingenuity for a circular needle


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks easy enough with big needles chunky yarn will work up in no time!


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

If you turn the picture upside down you should be able to see it is the rib stitch knit 1 purl one. Sometimes the pictures have a better look when it is taken this way so if you have any further problems try the turn it up-side down method to see how it was worked.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

it could be this one found at www.cocoknits.com called the fear of comitment cowl. it is kinit in a seeded rib pattern with elastic thread on the button to allow you to wear the cowl/scarf in 5 different ways.


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

To me it looks like the rise rib in Kniting, check utube for the video, I believe row 1 k1 p1 row 2 knit across, row 3 k1 p1 and so on. I believe also this is chunky yarn.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks to me like "Mistake Rib" (see Barbara Walker Vol 1.) with a button hole. Cute!

Lyn in NC


----------



## Beth7 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is definitely knitting. It looks like a kitchener stitch or a brioche stitch.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

It's Brioche (fisherman rib) in super chunky.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

It is knitted, I have made this scarf, very easy and fast to make.

I cannot remember where I found this pattern, it was called Seeded Rib Scarf, only 2 rows to the pattern.


Using US8 needle, worsted weight yarn

Cast on 35 sts.
Row 1: K3, *P1, K3*
Row 2: K1, *P1, K3* end with P1, K1

Turned out to be a beautiful scarf and then I made a hat to match.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

This looks like a scarf pattern I recently came across and made several for Christmas presents. Really beautiful in alpaca yarn. 

Cast on 15 stitches. Needle size 13. Then repeat the following 2 rows.

Row one:
*knit 3, bring yarn forward, slip stitch as if to purl, bring yarn back, repeat pattern from *, end with knit 3. 

Row two:
Knit one, bring yarn forward, slip stitch as if to purl, bring yarn back, *knit 3, bring yarn forward, slip stitch as if to purl, bring yarn back, repeat pattern from *, end with knit one.

The effect is really nice and reversible. Lovely in Misty Chunky Baby Alpaca. One skein will make a 48" x 5" scarf.


----------



## Beth7 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fisherman rib! That's it.


----------



## 3214janine (Dec 21, 2011)

that looks knitted, purl 2 knit 1


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

teannia said:


> Thanks...don't think I've ever seen the brioche stitch...now I have to see what that looks like. Sounds pretty.


Brioche makes a very deep, cushy, warm rib. If you
Google it you will see what I mean. It is capable of many variations, also.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I am knitting a scarf from a pattern I got from Lion Brand Yarn, that looks very much like this one. It is a free pattern called Lion Brand Tweed Stripes Rustic Ribbed Hat and Scarf.


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Not knowing what "Mistake Rib" was I highlighted it and Googled it. Some very good samples came up and look to be the same pattern as in this scarf.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Its knit and I believe its made on an uneven number of stitches with a simple K2, P2 pattern.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree it is a brioche stitch. Go to http://www.briochestitch.com for everything you need to know about brioche knitting.



Joy Marshall said:


> Could it be brioche stitch?


----------



## MaryCarol (Apr 3, 2011)

The pattern can be found on Etsy.com : Cowl button scarf. It's not a free pattern though.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

teannia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope every had a wonderful day. Does anyone know if this scarf is knit or crochet and what stitch is it? Thanks for any and all help.
> Teannia


Everyone seems to be sure they know.  Maybe they are all of them but I just looked up jjs21582 suggestion that it is Lion Brand Brisbane scarf. Just look it up. The picture says it all! It has one (raised) Knit column and what looks like three Purl columns on both sides. Beautiful. I say look no farther.  Brioche is very thick and a double strand knitting technique that requires learning.


----------



## ParkAvenue (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Teannia. It's called the mock brioche stitch. It looks like this scarf was made using a super bulky yarn.

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=992&name=Mock%20Brioche%20Rib&numofst=4&stplus=2&rows=2&rplus=0&sym=0


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

I just made a dog sweater using this. It's K!,slp1, repeat to end. turn. k1,k slipped st (with yarn you slipped before. (2 strands on needle)) k1. It looks funny in the beginning but you'll see after a couple of rows it looks like the picture. It's K1 slp 1 etc the whole thing. I hope I haven't confused you to much.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Last year I made five Brisbane scarves for Christmas gifts and one for myself. I've made one this year. I recognized it the minute I saw the picture, mine did not have the button. The first one I made was for my granddaughter who has a grandfather in Australia ,so knew she would appreciate the name of the scarf.It knits up fast and is thick and very warm.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is knit. Note the cast on and cast off ends.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It is the Brisbane scarf, I recognized it the minute I saw it. I made several last year for gifts and one this year. It is thick and warm and works up quickly. My granddaughter's grandfather lives in Australia and she told me the proper pronunciation of Brisbane.My scarves did not have a button by the way.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It is the Brisbane scarf, I recognized it the minute I saw it. I made several last year for gifts and one this year. It is thick and warm and works up quickly. My granddaughter's grandfather lives in Australia and she told me the proper pronunciation of Brisbane.My scarves did not have a button by the way.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It is the Brisbane scarf, I recognized it the minute I saw it. I made several last year for gifts and one this year. It is thick and warm and works up quickly. My granddaughter's grandfather lives in Australia and she told me the proper pronunciation of Brisbane.My scarves did not have a button by the way.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a button scarf pattern that looks to me to be more like that picture.

http://sghupp.hubpages.com/hub/Easy-Button-Scarf-Pattern


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

I believe it is called "the mistake stitch scarf" and is Knit


----------



## Marie84 (Mar 16, 2011)

this looks much like I pattern I've been using, the Brisbane Scarf, Lion Brand pattern 90619C, very easy and knits up beautifully....hope this is what you're looking for...


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I really feel the fool, everyone knew that it was knitting right away.
With all of you helping...one day I'll become as good. Many thanks.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Marie, found the pattern and thanks a million.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

All of the suggestions would do quite well. I thank you for trying to help me. It is much appreciated.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Melanie, I got so caught up with looking at the stitch suggestions that I was up all night. I've caught the knitting bug indeed.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Big thanks to all of you that gave me beautiful suggestions, information, and pattern links. I feel so lucky to have found this forum. I love it!
Actually, you ladies should think about teaching. I'm starting all over again, and the kindness you show to beginners is like nothing I've seen before. Thanks again to waking this old brain up again.
Teannia


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe that it is crochet. I am working on a crochet shrug right now and it is single crochet in the back loops and it looks exactly like your scarf picture. try a swatch and see if it is what you are looking for.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Could it be brioche stitch?


That's what I think too...or the mistaken rib stitch. It's definitely NOT crochet. I've crocheted for years, and no matter what, it has NEVER looked like this.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, mistake stitch rib is what it looks like to me also. It is worked over 3 stitches, I believe, and it is knit.


----------



## betty bree (Dec 26, 2011)

i agree with the lady from the UK Cast on a odd number of stitches and just do k2 p2. Easy as pie.Betty Bree


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like the pattern I made for Christmas.

Cast on 19,
Row 1: K3, *P1, K3* to end
Row 2: K1, P1,*K3, P1* until 2 st. remain, P1,K1

Repeat until 59" or desired length

My husband wanted it wider so I cast on 27 st.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

The Lion Brand Tweed Stripes Rustic Ribbed Hat and Scarf is the same as the Lion Brand Brisbane Scarf pattern, only its has a hat that you can knit also.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

im doing something like that now... knit 3 purl one it turned out very nice !


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know but it looks like knit to me


----------



## RoseBall (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a broken Ribb pattern 
1st Row Uneven No Of sts,Right side of work k2,* p2 k2 to lat st , k1
2nd row Same as 1st Row 
these 2 row form the broken Rib pattern ,
You must end each row with K1
i use this on baby woolen vests in 3ply up to Armholes then switch to garter st, goes up & over ,
i would put the pattern on if I knew how too, Scarf looks great


----------



## Garnet (May 12, 2011)

I am making one that looks very similar to this one. In fact it may be the same one.

Cast on 39 stitches (multiple of 4+3).

K2, p2, repeat to last 3 stitches, k2, p1.

Repeat this row.

I takes about 6 or 7 rows until you see the pattern develop. It is a quick and easy knitting pattern. I made mine wider because it is for a prayer shawl for someone in the nursing home.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

It is knitted and I think called Brioche Stitch.
Have been doing this Stitch for years and just recently learned
what it is called. 
Looks a little complicated but it one of the most simple stitches.

Here it goes: So far I know to do it only on two needles but I know that it can be done when knitting "in the round".

Cast on any Un-even number of stitches. (I always cast on
2 additional stitches for the edges).
So as I start knitting I ALWAYS just lift the first stitch onto
the needle (do not knit it. That way it gives a very nice edge), the last stitch I knit and as I turn to knit the next row, I again just lift the first stitch stitch onto the knitting needle.

Here we go: 
Lift first stitch and now knit 2, purl 2 and do this to the last 4 stitches, knit 2, purl 1 (ONE) and knit the last one.
NOW repeat the pattern = lift first stitch, knit 2, purl 2 = across the needle and at the end again knit 2, purl 1 (ONE). 

Keep on doing this. The uneven numbers are creating the pattern.
Have fun.
Hope to have been clear enough in describing it.


----------



## galicia2k2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tp me it is brioche stitch made with vety thick yarn and neegles


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

This is the mistake rib that I always do for scarves. Years ago I also made a sweater with that pattern. Seems to be extra warm.


Garnet said:


> I am making one that looks very similar to this one. In fact it may be the same one.
> 
> Cast on 39 stitches (multiple of 4+3).
> 
> ...


----------



## alisa.d (Oct 19, 2011)

http://store.cocoknits.com/products/fear-of-commitment-cowl.html

I knit this free pattern from Cocoknits- a Christmas gift for my sister last year. It knits up very quickly. The broken rib is loose and the button is movable so you can position it anywhere changing the look completely. I almost didn't want to give it away, it is a great scarf/neckwarmer/shawl!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Roseball,

Thank you so much for taking the time to write instructions. I'm organizing all the info now.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Alisad,
Thanks for the link.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Dowager,
Thanks for the link...saved the pattern.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Ingried,

Thank you for taking the time to write instruction. I have them saved.
I will also being learning a new stitch with these directions.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeanie,
Thanks for sending the instructions.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Pat,
Thanks for the link.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Please post a picture when you have it done.


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

This looks like the "Fear of Commitment Cowl" which is knit using K1 P1 or K3 P1. You can do a search for that name and find the free pattern, I made one for my daughter and she loves it.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> It looks like crochet: half Double crochet stitch worked in back loop to create the rib and worked from the long edge.


Yep, that was my guess.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Brioche ... also called Fishermens' rib

You can find the pattern, and a video, at Newstitchaday.com


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

That is the first stitch I looked at since I crochet, but my mother swore that it was knit. I would prefer to knit it, since I'm trying to knit again.
thanks a bunch


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link...I'll certainly be using it. Oh, I did purchase some yarn today, so hoping to start something soon.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks like cartridge belt rib stitch


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like Brioche stitch to me.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

totally agree thanks for the link.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking up this stitch...another I've not seen! Such the education here.
Thanks.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it might be fisherman's rib. I made a hat using this stitch ages ago and it involved knitting into the row below every other stitch or so. It makes a close, warm garment.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

About a week ago I send a message regarding scarfs and said I would find the ones I saw that would knock your socks off. Well I did find them and now I can't find that listing. Can someone help me find it???


----------



## grandma10 (Mar 24, 2011)

I believe you have the pattern right. I have a Free Pattern "Fear of Commitmen Cowl" It is copyrighted, I found it on www.cocoknits.com It says it was Deisgned by Julie Weisenberger This is a cowl but looks just like the picture.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

teannia said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope every had a wonderful day. Does anyone know if this scarf is knit or crochet and what stitch is it? Thanks for any and all help.
> Teannia


Hi Teannia,

I ran across this old post and wondered if you ever made the scarf. It was fun to read all the different opinions on whether it was knit or crochet and what the pattern was. I am curious if you are in Boston proper or one of the suburbs and if you are free to say. I grew up in Watertown and lived in Brighton and Dorchester. Now I am in Medway.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies,
> ...


Hi Maggie, I did knit the scarf using the brioche pattern. I have yet to put the button on it, because my niece has yet to come and select one. Go figure...I think I'll just keep it myself. LOL I love the way it came out. I will take a pic tomorrow and post it for you. By the way, I live in Mattapan.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

teannia said:


> MaggieNow said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


I look forward to the picture. I was a nursing student at Boston City Hospital for three years (eons ago) and spent three months at Mattapan State Hospital (as a student, not a patient). I got to know the Kocen family from Walk Hill Street I think. My brother and his family lived on Rector Road for several years too.

Maggie


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieNow said:
> ...


Be Carefull Maggie! 
You're dating yourself. LOL A few of my friends were nursing students at BCH. The Mattapan State Hospital ground is now home to $400,000 houses, and a huge Bio lab.Who would have thunk? I live near walk hill street, what we call cemetery row. Here is the pic I promised!


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

teannia said:


> MaggieNow said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


Hi again,

I am OLD! I graduated in 1960 from BCH. You seem very young so I most likely don't know your friends. I hope the occupants of the old hospital grounds are a lot happier than those who lived there back then. It doesn't really seem so long ago at all.

The scarf is lovely. Did it come out thick and warm? I am knitting one now called a one-row scarf. It looks similar to yours but is not especially thick. Did you ever decide if it is the brioche stitch?

Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Maggie,
I did use the brioche stitch and bulky yarn. If I do this again I will be decreasing the amount of stitches. For me, it is a bit too wide. It was my niece's preference. Can't wait to see your scarf. Have a great day and stay cool!
Teannia


----------



## Sandy Richmond (Oct 7, 2019)

I think it is a k2p2 in chunky yarn. I am going to try this.


----------

